# good place to order in Canada



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I guess that depends what you mean by Traditional stuff? The Bow a Shop in Waterloo carries a reasonable amount of "off the shelf" stuff but ordering from Kustom King or 3 Rivers might still be your best bet unless it's a bow you want.


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

will look up the Bow shop

yes I have been ordering from 3 rivers….and you may be correct on what you said …..


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Check out the Archer's Nook in London,Ontario.
They have a good selection of traditional supplies and bows.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

One of the best equipped trad shops in Ontario would be Kawartha Traditional Archery. http://www.kawarthatraditionalarchery.info KTA carries a lot of products from 3 rivers as well some of the nicest Canadian made leather quivers and arm guards.


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

kk thanks


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

I've ordered a bunch of stuff from
http://www.archersnook.com/ in london
never a problem,good service,
the only thing no pictures on their web catalog,but one thing I liked when I ordered some arrows they gave me a phone call,
to make sure it was right


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

they are going in my favourite


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

crazymoose said:


> Check out the Archer's Nook in London,Ontario.
> They have a good selection of traditional supplies and bows.


I deal with these guys also, very good to deal with. Cheers


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

have you checked out http://www.arcelite.com/
not much on website but take a look in store, saturday is the better time to visit


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

this is where I buy a lot of my stuff but the wait time is long…...


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

Brent at battleford bait n tackle


----------



## UltraEliteLover (Sep 5, 2009)

Ordered a release from The Archers Nook. Was told that there was no stock so there was a couple weeks waiting. Then told the release I ordered (with confirmation number) was not at the right price. The website showed 120$ for the release and they told me the new price was 185$. The owner gave a sad sack story of the dollar change and they forgot to change the website but I told them that is beside the point. You list a product and price, someone purchases it on line you sell it for that price. I told them to shove the entire order and sent a complaint to the BBB. I did before have good service but I think the store is going down or there isn't enough oversite on the site. They must keep prices current and indicate stock volume. If they don't want to do that then CLOSE THE DOORS! Ripping people off is bad business. These clowns are starting to remind me of NATIONAL ARCHERY! Look at where NATIONAL ARCHERY is now!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

This thread is asking who do you like. Not who do you hate. Maybe read before you post. Never had an issue with the guys at the Nook. Any discrepancy has been handled very well. Just need to treat people with respect and they return it.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

UltraEliteLover said:


> They must keep prices current and indicate stock volume. If they don't want to do that then CLOSE THE DOORS! Ripping people off is bad business. These clowns are starting to remind me of NATIONAL ARCHERY! Look at where NATIONAL ARCHERY is now!


It's sad to think that someone would expect that a typo or oversight on a web page is grounds to shut down a successful and well-respected business that's been around for about 40 years.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Stash said:


> It's sad to think that someone would expect that a typo or oversight on a web page is grounds to shut down a successful and well-respected business that's been around for about 40 years.


Sam the record man was a well respected business with years of tradition. Look where they are now. 

Times have changed. The ones around for decades have the advantage to be there first. But that doesn't mean they get away with anything the new players won't. 

Also, these days word travels faster than ever and the guys who feel mistreated are by far the loudest. 

All this points to - if you're going to bring your business online (and it's almost impossible not to), you play by new rules now. 40 years experience mean very little here. Typos mean a lot more. 

In this particular case the decision was lose money on a product vs. risk someone bad mouthing your business with a legit reason. They took door #2.

All that said, I've had a good experience with Archers Nook and if I need something, I always consider them. Just as much as I do Bow Shop, Tent City and Saugeen Shafts in Peterborough.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Online Alt Services is a good choice. The exchange rate to euros is better than USD.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I guess in this case as a previous store owner.. posted price prevails under the goods and services act... unless stated prices subject to change one web site.. usually to dollar exchange.. but counter / order person should be in the know if prices on web site are out of wack..and advise customer of this in advance..of taking order and deposit.. if deposit taken binding contract..so price as stated to customer...


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

www.outsyderadventures.com

Traditional only supplier based in BC, if it's not in stock it can be got!


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

marcelxl said:


> www.outsyderadventures.com
> 
> Traditional only supplier based in BC, if it's not in stock it can be got!


I have dealt with these folks as recently as yesterday and they are great. Fast friendly service with a nice lineup of traditional archery supplies. They are the Canadian distributor for Safari tuff products by Rod Jenkins. Check out there site! Cheers Roscoe


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

The Bank of Canada says the loonie is worth $0.79 USD right now. It's been 79-80 cents for about 5 weeks, prior to that it was in a free fall for about 7 weeks dropping from 93 cents before xmas to 79 cents. 2 years ago it was at parity with the USD. 

Re Archer's Nock 

So with the variable dollar and NEARLY everything related to archery needs to be imported means the cost is variable to the shop owner, all of the time. So why do we expect the price to the consumer to be constant??? 

And if so then each Canadian Shop owner's webpage should have the disclaimer on their web pages "price subject to change". 
Or update the webpage prices.

But seriously, if you have 500 SKUs that you sell it's unrealistic to expect 500 SKU prices to be updated every week on a webpage.

The bigger issue here guys is the loonie, it just does not buy as much now as it did even 2 months ago.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree, it's not a great time to buy from the US unless your getting a deal.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

cc46 said:


> But seriously, if you have 500 SKUs that you sell it's unrealistic to expect 500 SKU prices to be updated every week on a webpage.


No, wrong. 

You can have 5 SKUs or 50000 SKUs, your web store is expected to show accurate price and inventory for every item at any given moment. No excuses. 

You don't just get to sell to the world rather than just to your town with a web store with minimal store front (if one at all) and no employees. You also get to keep that store up-to-date. It's a package deal with things that make your life easier as a retailer and harder... Can't just take the good stuff.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

bigbadwoolfe said:


> You can have 5 SKUs or 50000 SKUs, your web store is expected to show accurate price and inventory for every item at any given moment. No excuses.
> 
> .


You are delusional, under what rule?, law or premise? did you get that idea. There isn't one, you only risk loosing a customer but there is no business mechanism in place to force it. 

And if all Canadian shop owners have to import from another country and pay a currency exchange then they all have this burden. I suspect the online shopper looked for deals and his only loyalty to the shop is for that price that day. Online 1 mile or 1000 miles away are equal. I doubt the guy looking for the release has any loyalty to the Nook so why would the Nook care about him and sell below a profit or cost level.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

cc46 said:


> You are delusional, under what rule?, law or premise? did you get that idea. There isn't one, you only risk loosing a customer but there is no business mechanism in place to force it.
> 
> And if all Canadian shop owners have to import from another country and pay a currency exchange then they all have this burden. I suspect the online shopper looked for deals and his only loyalty to the shop is for that price that day. Online 1 mile or 1000 miles away are equal. I doubt the guy looking for the release has any loyalty to the Nock so why would the Nock care about him and sell below a profit or cost level.


That's exactly the attitude most failed online business owners have.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hahaha, but honouring a price below cost for a transient customer is a route to a failed business too.


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

The Nook didn't charge your card. They called you and told you the price had changed and asked if you still wanted it.
Buy it from Lancaster's and see how much it is (in Canadian dollars plus the tax).


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

a good pricing website has at the touch of a button to increase prices INSTANTLY of percentage you type in like 15% increase ...bang done.. not saying all owners of retail outlets have that option.. but staff should know web site out of date...imho


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

That assumes the price increase is only due to the exchange and does not vary from product to product!



CLASSICHUNTER said:


> a good pricing website has at the touch of a button to increase prices INSTANTLY of percentage you type in like 15% increase ...bang done.. not saying all owners of retail outlets have that option.. but staff should know web site out of date...imho


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

mprus said:


> That assumes the price increase is only due to the exchange and does not vary from product to product!


True, did you know that import tariffs from some nations changed January 1st? Example: shoes from China cost 6-8% more today than at xmas, because of GPT (General Preferential Tariff) designation changed for duty rates. The World Trade Organisation has determined that China no longer is economically disadvantaged, means anything from China will cost more today than last year. Imports from China are now equal in duties and tariffs from MFN (most favoured nations). I point this out because it is always changing. And in the shoe example now Cambodia is the new China for footwear. .......Hey does Cambodia make releases?


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

One might try "Golden Arrow" Archery out of Regina. They have a fairly good catalogue but don't sell to private buyers. BUT you can get their products by contacting "No 1 Archery & Sports" 306-352-9055, FAX 306-781-6003.
I have dealt with Keith and Angie who are great. Fast delivery. Had one issue with a twisted Martin limb (not their problem) they sent me another before I returned the bent one, came with a return mailer already prepaid.
Just bought a sight from Angie last week and have it already. Give our Canucks a try. 
Regards


----------



## UltraEliteLover (Sep 5, 2009)

I "the guy" was purchasing a release and other items. I have purchased MULTIPLE high end sight, X10 arrows and other arrows. I purchased a release online at a price THEY POSTED ONLINE and the seller wasn't going to sell to me at their POSTED PRICE. I do feel for them on the dollar exchange but here is the deal, they SCREWED ME on the release. SO I WENT TO SOUTH NATION ARCHERY AND BOUGHT ONE THERE! I also bought the fletchings, nocks and dozen ACE arrows for my daughter that I was going to buy from the NOOK. Your store loyalty only goes as far as service. I did in the past get excellent service from the NOOK but as a customer I demand service and accurate prices. Clearly the nook made a error on the website but decided to not follow their sales agreement. furthermore it cost them not only the release but the rest of the purchase as well. Why would I waste my hard earned dollar on a company not willing to own up on their mistake, give me the release at THEIR POSTED PRICE and I would have continued with my order. Its business plain and simple. Now for the sake of this they lost the rest of my immediate sale. Was 55$ worth it! I have filed a complaint with the BBB and have spoken with a agent. Only time will tell.


----------



## UltraEliteLover (Sep 5, 2009)

Inukshuk

You must work for them! I was under the assumption that the release was going to be sent. It wasn't when I made questions about the release that your spine shrunk and you directed the phone to your boss! Listen BUDDY you have my card number and a order confirmation no where on the site did say NO STOCK!!!. As far as I am concerned the sale is completed. What were you going to do, charge me 185$ for the release when the confirmation order form had 120$ That practice there is ILLEGAL!!!!!


----------



## UltraEliteLover (Sep 5, 2009)

Inukshuk

Oh and I called you guys not the other way around! I was wondering what happened to my order. I usually get it in around 5 days. Its in the BBB hands now. That's ok though, South Nation Archery's Larry helped me out. Excellent service and because they were HONEST I made additional PURCHASES! Here is is a tip for you, on your site if you don't have the product "state NO STOCK" with "NO PRICE" this way when the new product comes in with a new price attached from the wholesaler (Monsons) then you can up date your site and maintain integrity. Something that you guys have forgotten. Too many people still have bad sentiment from the National Archery days. They were once top notch as well but then screwed their business and as word of mouth/post flew so did their business.....south. I wasn't looking for the world, just the price I purchased it for. Now if you want to play games and say "well we didn't charge your card yet" after 5 days, this practice is fraudulent.


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

I do work at the Nook, but I never spoke with you. The owner told me you were "upset" about not getting the release for the price it was previously posted at (We had ordered them from Scott in 2014, but they never shipped them with our order). If the price goes up we have to pay it and so do our customers. We can't help that it's business; you don't like it and neither do we. Take a look at PSE for instance it's the third time this year we have had to make a price increase (Hoyts went up earlier).
"Play games"?You were not charged a penny; you didn't purchase anything, so there was no transaction.


----------

